# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Hướng dẫn mua ứng dụng tại CH Play

## minh200712

Một trong những ưu điểm của hệ điều hành Android đó là kho ứng dụng đồ sồ. Đa số ứng dụng trên CH Play đều miễn phí. Dĩ nhiên đối với các ứng dụng miễn phí này, người dùng sẽ bị giới hạn tính năng so với ứng dụng có trả tiền và nhất là thường xuyên bị quảng cáo dày đặc.

Không ít người chấp nhận bỏ ra một khoản tiền nhỏ để sử dụng được các ứng dụng trọn vẹn và không bị làm phiền bởi quảng cáo. Giá phần mềm trên CH Play cũng không quá mắc, thông thường vào khoảng từ 1$ đến 4$ và hiện tại CH Play không còn giới hạn thị trường như trước và bạn hoàn toàn có thể mua phần mềm trên này mà không có bất cử trở ngại nào.

Để mua ứng dụng trên CH Play, bạn cần có tài khoản CH Play (đăng kí miễn phí) và khả năng thanh toán online: có thể là thẻ tín dụng (Credit), thẻ ghi nợ (Debit) hoặc thẻ trả trước Visa, MasterCard.

*Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn mua hàng trên CH Play bằng thẻ VISA TRUSTcard.*

*Bước 1:* Truy cập vào ứng dụng CH Play trên thiết bị di động của bạn. Ứng dụng sẽ yêu cầu bạn đăng nhập vào tài khoản CH Play.
Nếu bạn đã đăng nhập rồi thì không cần chú ý bước này.
Nếu bạn chưa đăng nhập thì đăng nhập vào tài khoản đã có hoặc tạo mới (miễn phí) rất dễ dàng.Sau khi đăng nhập, tại giao diện trang chủ CH Play, bạn chọn menu quản lý tài khoản bên góc trái màn hình.


​Sau đó bạn chọn mục “Tài khoản của tôi”.

Tại menu “Tài khoản của tôi”, ở mục “Thêm phương thức thanh toán”, các bạn chọn “Thêm thẻ tín dụng hoặc thẻ ghi nợ”

​*Bước 2:* Add thẻ vào tài khoản.

Tại bước này chúng ta sẽ nhập thông tin thẻ VISA TRUSTcard.

Thông tin thẻ bao gồm:
Số thẻ: 16 số được in trên mặt trước của thẻ
Ngày hết hạn: tháng và năm hết hạn trên mặt trước của thẻ
Số CVC/CVV: 3 số bảo mật ở mặt sau thẻKiểm tra thông tin cá nhân bên dưới và chọn “Lưu”.

[IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/nI9MeJJ4qCzlnfKQagLQtTXy-dQen26pARnpyfWGFMnMX_dNchCyLHkQlb075lcsRSG7mAM0WO-_KHVY4Hhhset2o8M-FHu2QkGhpfjC0Q7ps***XFWYj0gUMUhYMkanu31Z8ZOnJUxI67  hagQ[/IMG]​Vậy là thẻ VISA của bạn đã được kết nối với tài khoản CH Play

​*Bước 3:* Mua hàng trên CH Play

Sau khi add thẻ vào tài khoản bạn có thể tiến hành mua ứng dụng hoặc thanh toán vật phẩm trong game.

Chọn một ứng dụng hoặc game có tính phí hoặc vật phẩm trong game mà bạn muốn mua.

​CH Play sẽ yêu cầu xác nhận mua hàng.

Nhập mật khẩu tài khoản CH Play vào và bấm “Xác nhận”

​Vậy là bạn đã mua hàng thành công trên CH Play.

----------

